# Gaggia Classic 2015



## Nikko007

This is my first post and forgive me if this subject has already been discussed, alas I haven't really found my way around this site as yet.

i purchased a Gaggia Classic last week and was very disappointed with it so sent it back to whence it came. Within 4 days a plastic shim around where the portafilter locks into the head came away and snapped, the portafilter then would not tighten at all, also this machine doesn't have the 3 way solenoid valve which I had read was a real selling point, very confused on which model I should buy to ensure it isn't the dumbed down version that's right now on its way back to Italy.


----------



## Glenn

Hi Nikko

Keep an eye on the Gaggia Classic RI8161 model from Amazon Warehouse

They are the older models and may still come up

Mostly box returns but have a limited warranty too


----------



## Nikko007

Thanks Glen,

found a classic R18161 on Amazon for a decent price, reading further last night I found quite a few threads regarding the 2015 Classic and it seems that most were quite negative due to lack of 3 way solenoid and the addition of a kettle type boiler, not to mention the 9 minute auto switch off and plastic spouts on portafilter, although the biggest issue I found were the plastic shims which are paramount to ensure a nice tight fit against the group head, these shims are not available as a spare part as far as I could investigate. My next post will be what grinder? I am using a Hario slim hand grinder at the moment and for £20 it's pretty awesome, saving for a decent electric one and its a grinder minefield out there.

Nikko.


----------



## Kman10

I would say go second hand through forum for your grinder, get a lot more for the money an will have been looked after


----------



## Nikko007

My starting point is around £200 for a grinder, I tend to mainly drink espresso so something capable of a nice consistent espresso grind is a must. On a bit of a budget so it's not a lot to spend do you think a £200 second hand would be preferable to a £200 new in terms of quality.

Nikko.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Most people will advise to go second hand on here to get the best grinder for the budget you have. But there are a few really good ones available new for the budget too with the *Iberital MC2* leaving you with some change.

Be aware though that some grinders that are considered better are quite big bordering on huge.


----------



## froggystyle

£200 and your in mignon range, albeit 2nd hand, if you can stash another £100 your into a better territory for a 2nd hand decent larger burr grinder.

I would not recommend an MC2, i have one and its ok, but you get bored of it very quickly.

Have a read of this sticky.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## Dylan

An MC2 should only be a consideration if you really can't afford anything better, for £200 you might get lucky and get a S/H Mignon (they are rare, and go quick) or maybe a used commercial, which are slightly less kitchen friendly but you get great bang for your buck.


----------



## Nikko007

Update on the Gaggia r18161, ordered last night and delivered about an hour ago, and compared to the 2015 model it's a very different beast so thanks for the heads up Glen, the quality is much better, much much better, I almost feel like I was slightly conned with the 2015 model, the difference between the new 2015 model and the older r18161 is similar to the difference between inc and milk IMO that is. Very happy now!


----------



## M4xime

froggystyle said:


> I would not recommend an MC2, i have one and its ok, but you get bored of it very quickly.


Surely if it does the job and your budget is limited you should still be happy with that?


----------



## jeebsy

M4xime said:


> Surely if it does the job and your budget is limited you should still be happy with that?


Look into the`Graef grinders


----------



## Nikko007

As it stands the Hario slim hand grinder is suiting me fine for now, it does what it does and my espresso shots are pretty darn fine, my guess is that any burr grinder that will grind espresso will be infinitely better than the Hario workout, which is fine unless multiple guests want coffee, if I had no friends I would probably stick with the less than 20 quid hand grinder.


----------



## Nikko007

ha ha just read what I wrote edit! Edit!


----------

